# DB hosten,wo?



## Jigga (23. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: ich möchte eine Datenbank betreiben und auf diese via Java-Code zugreifen. Dafür habe ich einige kostenlose Webspace Anbieter besucht, weil diese ja meistens eine DB dazu anbieten. Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich deren Datenbanken nicht mit externen Tools verwalten darf/kann.
Daher die Frage: Gibt es kostenlose Möglichkeiten eine DB zu hosten?

MfG


EDIT: die DB soll eigentlich nichts besonderes können. Ich benötige nur 1-2 Tabellen um die enthaltenen Informationen mit meinem Programm abzurufen,bzw. Informationen in der DB zu speichern.


----------



## ARadauer (23. Sep 2011)

kostenlos wahrscheinlich schwer...
bei all-inkl.com kommst du von aussen drauf

Oder local halt mit dyndns...


----------



## Gast2 (23. Sep 2011)

Irgendwo unter den ersten Links bei Google:
baseportal - Web-Datenbank für HTML-Seiten - einfach, schnell und kostenlos!
Ob die allerdings was taugen kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Jigga (23. Sep 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> kostenlos wahrscheinlich schwer...
> bei all-inkl.com kommst du von aussen drauf
> 
> Oder local halt mit dyndns...



ja habe ich mir bereits gedacht.ansonsten würde mir noch einfallen einen myPhpAdmin über htmlunit zugang zu bauen,was ja wohl alles andere als schön ist :/
lokal geht leider auch nicht...



EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwo unter den ersten Links bei Google:
> baseportal - Web-Datenbank für HTML-Seiten - einfach, schnell und kostenlos!
> Ob die allerdings was taugen kann ich dir nicht sagen.



inwiefern kann ich deren DB jetzt via java coder verwenden?hab mich da gerade regestriert und eine kleine test DB erstellt.aber weiter? 


EDIT: wäre es evtl. möglich ein script/tool oder ähnliches auf einen standard free webspace zu laden,das eine Art schnittstelle bildet?ist jetzt die Frage, ob "es" vom server aus einen Zugriff auf die DB hätte :/


EDIT2: hab gerade noch etwas gegooglet und mir ein kleines php script geschrieben,dass einen test DB zugriff auf dem server macht und es funktioniert tatsächlich. ist wohl nicht gerade elegant,aber so kann ich das ganze jetzt einfach erweitern und so die daten in der DB speicher/aus dieser daten lesen 
Dennoch: für Vorschläge, Tips und Anregungen bin ich nach wie vor dankbar


----------



## _Andi91 (26. Sep 2011)

Bei den meisten freeHostern hast du ja PHP und MySQL.
Dann kannst du die DB Zugriffe auf dem Server in php codieren und als Schnittstelle einen WebService bereitstellen.
Hab das selber auch schon gemacht.
Wenn du keine Transaktionen brauchst sollte das ohne Probleme gehen (hab bisher keinen Freehoster gefunden der transaktionsgestützte engines zulässt (zB innoDB bei MySQL).
Worauf du auch noch achten solltest bei der ganzen Sache Stichwort SQL Injection


----------



## Jigga (26. Sep 2011)

ja, ich versuche mich gerade in diese WebServices geschichte einzuarbeiten.jedoch fehlt mir da noch der gesamt überblick irgendwie...da du sowas bereits gemacht hast,wäre ich für tips/links sehr dankbar.
sql injection....in java war das immer so leicht zu verhindern,hoffe doch,dass es in php ähnlich sein wird


----------



## Gast2 (26. Sep 2011)

Jigga hat gesagt.:


> sql injection....in java war das immer so leicht zu verhindern,hoffe doch,dass es in php ähnlich sein wird


[c]mysql_real_escape_string[/c] und [c]intval[/c] sind sehr "effizient" beim Schreiben in die Datenbank (Funktion für Fließkommazahlen habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf) ... ansonsten mal in einem PHP-Forum nachfragen


----------



## TheDarkRose (26. Sep 2011)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> [c]mysql_real_escape_string[/c] und [c]intval[/c] sind sehr "effizient" beim Schreiben in die Datenbank (Funktion für Fließkommazahlen habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf) ... ansonsten mal in einem PHP-Forum nachfragen



PHP kann auch prepared statements.


----------



## Gast2 (26. Sep 2011)

wieder was dazu gelernt


----------

